# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  Как обеспечивать семью и найти работу

## Алексей Назин

Харе Кришна,  Примите мои поклоны!
После жизни а храме а брахмачари ашраме хочу создать семью. 
Есть одна проблема- у меня нет нужного образования, чтобы просто устроиться на какую-то работу по профессии. Я закончил техникум по профессии лесовода , но научился там только водить трактор.  Больше ничего этот техникум мне не дал. 
Хочу жить  в городе   но дома у меня там нет . Если женюсь, то первое время жить на съёмной квартире . Как решить проблему с работой  чтобы мог достойно обеспечивать семью   а в будущем уже не снимать ,а иметь личное жильё. Может есть какие-то перспективные лёгкие идет для бизнеса...я люблю общаться с людьми  есть навык работы продавца  правда меньше года, продавал чехлы для телефонов и клеил защиту на экран. Есть права категории В но нет опыта вождения . 
Кришна всё устроит,  но как довериться ему,  как успокоить ум насчёт этого . У меня есть девушка  общаемся меньше чем пол года,  к обоих серьёзный настрой . Она студентка, заканчивает этот год , потом ещё два года учёбы,  а потом она долго не сможет ждать , если решим  то надо будет жениться , и поэтому этот вопрос с обеспечением семьи и с жильём меня беспокоит.  Харибол

----------

